# Ferguson TO-30 rear tire options?



## LittleGreyTO-30 (Feb 2, 2018)

I just purchased a 1952 Ferguson TO-30, and the rear tires are in need of replacement. The property that I will be using this tractor is low and wet in places, so I was hoping that I could install slightly wider tires on the factory 10x38 rims. The OEM size 10x38 tires are on it now, and the owners manual lists a 11x30 configuration as well. So that size should be possible. It looks like there are slightly wider tires available for the 38" diameter wheel, but what I hope someone can help me with is what is the widest tire that will fit on the 10" rim?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum LittlegreyTO-30. Personally, I'd call a tire place like Les Schwab and ask them. These would be the guys that would know, but I'd suspect that it wouldn't be a problem if you could find that tire.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

All the AG tire dealers have a chart that lists tire size by rim width compatibility. Simply switching to compatible radial drivers (rear) will make a significant difference in traction.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

See the attached tire chart. Use the third column for today's tire sizes. An 11.2x38 tire is the correct tire size for a 10x38 rim.

You can fit a 12.4x38 tire on a 10x38 rim, but it will balloon over the edge of the rim a small amount. That would be as far as I would go. As long as it doesn't make contact with the fender.


----------

